# Any Rush Fans Out There



## lowlife (May 18, 2015)

Just got back from probably my 30th rush concert. To say I am a fan is an understatement but there are far more rabid fans than myself even. I will still say even after the thrill has worn off the recent event that this performance could very well be best I have ever seen. It's a shame this may be their Farwell tour. The band was as tight as I have ever seen them. It seems they truly are getting finer with age. They played songs I haven't heard live in years. Here's to the passing or an era.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 18, 2015)

I love RUSH, man!!!

i've seen them 4 times, Still they are the most memorable band i have seen.
Does this mean i'm getting old too???


----------



## ELHEAD (May 18, 2015)

Limbaugh?  Sorry bout that, just couldn't help it!


----------



## lowlife (May 19, 2015)

Actually there were a lot of new fans at the last few concerts. Lots of kids and teens. I think maybe they are starving for real rock music. As there isn't really anything for the headbangers. I suspect that they are popular as they were in their hayday with moving pictures tour. kinda cool to see very few seats open in a huge venue.

No we are talking about mahogany rush not Limbaugh . How many people remember mahogany rush. They were a flash in the pan during the 80s


----------



## Eddyde (May 20, 2015)

Rush was my first "arena rock" concert, back in 1977, Great show I remember it well. Saw them again about 8 years ago, they still had it.


----------



## pdentrem (May 20, 2015)

Rush is an intergenerational band! I have all the Rush albums. I went to Rush Moving Pictures tour and saw The Who after the deaths in Cincinnati. Both excellent!


----------



## Dawner (May 21, 2015)

My sister Judy ran rush con for about 10 years. Its a shame they are breaking up due to age and health issues (small world )


----------



## wrmiller (May 21, 2015)

Been a big fan since the beginning. IMO right up there with ELP, The Who, and Yes.


----------



## Firestopper (May 30, 2015)

Fly by Night!! Rush is the real deal.


----------



## rmack898 (May 31, 2015)

First time I saw Rush, they were the opening band. I don't even remember who the headliner was, I think it was in '75 or '76. I've seen rush a few time since then. Neal is one outrageous drummer, that was the first time I had seen roto-toms.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 1, 2015)

I saw the R40 tour the other night in Bristow VA, it was an amazing show as always. This is the end of an era if they are truly retiring...


----------

